

Redis as the primary data store? WTF? - honzzz
https://moot.it/blog/technology/redis-as-primary-datastore-wtf.html

======
byoung2
I've been looking into using Redis as a primary data store since I read this
article: [http://blog.togo.io/redisphere/how-youporn-uses-redis-sfw-
ed...](http://blog.togo.io/redisphere/how-youporn-uses-redis-sfw-edition/)

It's good to see another example running in production.

